# New handgunner, new reloader, Happy Camper!!



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG TO GET STARTED?

What a BLAST (pun intended).

I purchased a Stoeger Cougar 40S&W in December (my first handgun) and have been shooting it a bunch since. That alone is a hell of a lot of fun.

Now to add to it, I just got done shooting a bunch of my own reloads.

This was my first attempt at reloading of any kind. I researched and read everything I could get my hands/eyes on. 

I bought a LEE Classic Turret Press. Already had a nice calipers and digital scale from a previous hobby. Picked up a set of Lee Carbide Dies and the Pro Powder Measure.

I found a recipe for 180 FMJ bullets with AA#7 powder. I confirmed it with few sources. The powder weight and COL were all pretty close in all of them. So I decided to give it a try.

It took a little while to get the dies set and check the powder delivery weight but it was fund trying to make them as accurate as possible.

I cranked out 50 rounds with no measurable change in powder delivery (damn nice system). There were small variations in COL but only a couple of thousanths.

With great trepidation and anticipation, I made it to the range today. 

I have to say I was nervous at first but after shooting the first magazine with zero malfunctions and unbelievable accuracy (for me) I was almost giddy.

What a BLAST!

FWIW: If you have an interest in reloading, TRY IT! Getting started looking intimidating. Like many hobbies, you can get as deep and technical as you want but basic reloading isn't rocket science. Follow the instructions, use some common sense, reload!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Reloading is what you do when it's to dark or rainy to shoot and you are right that both can be a lot of fun. Now you are hopelessly hooked and you can never go back! :anim_lol:
*Welcome to the club and be safe!*:smt033


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*I am hooked!*

I mounted the press to a nightstand which I weighted down. Not real sturdy but serves the purpose so far.

The nightstand is in a spare bedroom. Every time I walk past the doorway, I get pulled in and HAVE TO make a few more rounds:smt083.

I'm about to run out of empties so it gives me an excuse to head back to the range tomorrow.

This is habit forming. Where's the damn warning sticker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

PilotAlso said:


> I'm about to run out of empties so it gives me an excuse to head back to the range tomorrow.
> 
> This is habit forming. Where's the damn warning sticker!!!!!!!!!!


I've been making it a point to get to the range after peak times just so I'll be able to grab more brass. Its turning into a sickness!!! :smt022


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*Lol*

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only crazy!

On a serious note: Is it appropriate to ask a fellow shooter if he/she is saving their brass followed by a request to grab it if they aren't.

The guy next to me last time at the range was shooting 40 cal high quality ammo and throwing his empties into the empties bin. I bit my lip every time he cleaned up his area.

I was very tempted to rummage through the bin but thought better of it.

Is there any unwritten or written rules to follow on collecting brass at the range?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

PilotAlso said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only crazy!
> 
> On a serious note: Is it appropriate to ask a fellow shooter if he/she is saving their brass followed by a request to grab it if they aren't.


Yes. Better than not asking. Just don't hang around on his right side, trying to catch the shells as they eject from the gun, and no fair yelling "faster, faster."



PilotAlso said:


> The guy next to me last time at the range was shooting 40 cal high quality ammo and throwing his empties into the empties bin. I bit my lip every time he cleaned up his area.


It's even sadder to watch them step on the poor orphaned shells, smashing them flat!



PilotAlso said:


> I was very tempted to rummage through the bin but thought better of it.


You can usually ask, and get, permission to raid the barrel. I used to take gallon sized zip lock bags, sort them at home, and return anything calibers I didn't reload the next time I went shooting.



PilotAlso said:


> Is there any unwritten or written rules to follow on collecting brass at the range?


See above ...

Enjoy your new addiction!

:smt023

WM


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I've been making it a point to get to the range after peak times just so I'll be able to grab more brass. Its turning into a sickness!!! :smt022


+1...that trick works pretty well, tried it myself. Don't have to dodge flying cases!:anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a reloading addict too. And remember, you can often BUY once fired brass, already deprimed and sized for less cost than buying new ammo...

I still pick my own at the range. I'll go in with 100 rounds, and come home with 200 brass... And I reload 9mm, so the range is lousy with it. The only stuff you cannot reuse is military surpluss, with crimped primer pockets, but that is very rare at public ranges.

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations, PilotAlso! You are now LoaderAlso!
After doing the research, I bought my *LCT Press *a little over a year ago to load 45acp. I, like you was giddy from the successful launching of those very first loads! :smt168 I didn't think I would ever quit smiling. I have since added the dies and turrets to load 380acp and 357sig. It's nice to let others fire off a number of mags without the worry about cost too. As for range brass, more people know me by my plumber's smile (and my fly tatoos) than my face! :mrgreen: 
*My best advice: *look into each charged casing to make sure it is indeed charged; it only takes a moment to check.

Concerning other shooter's casings: Just ask'em. The only people that have denied me are other reloaders. I've even had people start picking up their brass for ME! If the situation warrants, I let them fire a couple mags through one of my firearms to thank them and just plain be neighborly. I've had some very good conversations with other gun owners that way.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*Florida Reloaders*

Hey BensUncle, Jeff Ward, etc.

Lots of Central Florida folks on here.

My wife and I just bought a house near Orlando. We plan to be "snowbirds" for a couple of years now that I'm retired.

I'll be looking for ranges and fellow shooters in the area to hang out with.

Now that I'm infected, I figure I may need group support.


----------

